# You Too Must Look Great In The Ring!



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Ha Ha Ha ! Love it !


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Giggling, thank you for this.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I didn't have time to watch the whole video, but will go back to it.

It is interesting though that people get all dressed to look professional for conformation, but show up at agility and the like in what barely is more than pajamas. I see people in rally and obedience trials who look slobby. The judges are always professionally attired and if you have a nicely groomed dog you should look nice too. Who knows what judges think about how we look?


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

lily cd re said:


> I see people in rally and obedience trials who look slobby. The judges are always professionally attired and if you have a nicely groomed dog you should look nice too. Who knows what judges think about how we look?


I agree. I always bathe Frosty the day before a show and try to wear something clean, and preferably neat.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I too always make sure my dogs look well husbanded and that I have on decent clothes too. I think it helps to minimize the amount of judges looking for things that are wrong.

I did go back and watch the video last night. She is pretty funny.


----------

